# Heute auf 3sat



## Fangfee (16. April 2008)

Heute 22.25 Uhr startet auf 3sat die 6 teilige Sendereihe "Ein Fisch für 2".
"Zwei Männer stellen sich einer Herausforderung: Der Schweizer Frank Baumann geht mit Prominenten angeln. 
Geduld ist gefordert - Aktionismus nicht angesagt. Warten bis was anbeißt. Oder auch nicht. Was den Verdacht nach meditativem Plätschern auf der Mattscheibe aufkommen lässt, offenbart Untiefen und Abgründiges." (3sat)


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

danke für den tipp !!! das schau ich mir mal an !!!!!!1#h


----------



## flori66 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Hey dank dir für den Tipp.
Schau ich mir auf jeden Fall an.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

oh ja, das muss ich sehen & meinen alten VHS-Recorder programmieren

Danke auch von mir für den Tip! Hätte ich sonst übersehen!


----------



## archi69 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Danke für den Hinweis!!! Hoffentlich mal was anderes als die tumben Dmax-Angelsendungen....

Gruß
archi


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



archi69 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich mal was anderes als die tumben Dmax-Angelsendungen


Wieder-Wieder-Wiederholungen|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## alterjunger (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

siehe auch hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121499


----------



## Blink* (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Fangfee schrieb:


> ....  Frank Baumann geht mit Prominenten angeln.
> .....




Frank Baumann ? der ist doch selbst prominent  :m|rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Und wer ist das???


----------



## rob (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

bin sicher das wird kurzweilig und fesch:m
freu mich schon drauf.
hier einige infos:
http://www.frankbaumann.ch/300.html
das foto von marco rima mit der maulsperre im mund ist der hammer:q:q
lg rob


----------



## nairolf (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Bis wie viel uhr geht die sendung


----------



## rob (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

bis ca 23:00.
dauert so eine halbe stunde....
p.s. das interview mit baumann ganz unten auf seiner seite ist auch geil:m


----------



## Blink* (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Und wer ist das???



ein defensiver Mittelfeldspieler bei einem hochkarätigen norddeutschen Club  #t


----------



## Fischpaule (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Und wer ist das???




...Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, vielleicht schau ich ja zu selten fern aber das Gesicht und der Name ist mir nicht geläufig - na heut Abend werd ich wohl mehr wissen...

#h


----------



## rob (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

ich kenn den auch nicht,aber das konzept und was man darüber lesen kann macht lust auf zu zusehen:m
eventuell können uns die schweizer boardies aufklären,wie der baumann so ist.
lg rob


----------



## Blink* (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ja, ich merk schon der Witz kam nicht so gut an ...;+

Wollte auf den Spieler von SV Werder Bremen aufmerksam machen.

Der heißt auch Frank Baumann ....#d

Jaja, is ja gut - steinigt mich |uhoh::m


----------



## Pikepauly (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Der letzte Angler bei Werder ist ja weg.
Ich schau mir das gleich mal an.


----------



## Blink* (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

naja .... hätte mein Frank Baumann die Sendung mal gemacht :q


----------



## rotauge88 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

irgendwie hat das ja nicht sehr viel mit Angeln zu tun #d


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Zum schiessen.... witzig


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ich warte gerade darauf,das der Naturschutzranger aus dem Busch kommt den beiden
das Feuer ausmacht und ne fette Anzeige schreibt.

Taxidermist


----------



## rotauge88 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Blink* schrieb:


> naja .... hätte mein Frank Baumann die Sendung mal gemacht :q



Ja, der Baumi würd bestimmt nen richtig guten Angler abgeben#6


----------



## schrauber78 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

ich find es sehr intressant. das format ist mal ein ganz anderes. fischen ist hier nur zweitrangig.


----------



## Blink* (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich warte gerade darauf,das der Naturschutzranger aus dem Busch kommt den beiden
> das Feuer ausmacht und ne fette Anzeige schreibt.
> 
> Taxidermist




oder der "Puffbesitzer" kommt und die beiden zurecht stutzt und sagt, dass Forellen mit der Hand fangen bei ihm verboten sei


----------



## flori66 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

naja...hielt sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Blink* (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



rotauge88 schrieb:


> Ja, der Baumi würd bestimmt nen richtig guten Angler abgeben#6




ist doch ein ganz ruhiger Typ #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

30min Verschwendete Zeit im meinem Leben. Wenn man dennen beim Fliege schwingen zu guckt, wird einem ja schlecht

mfg Flo


----------



## rotauge88 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ich freu mich schon auf die Folge mit Marcel Reif. Die muss ich sehen, das wird bestimmt zu geil :vik:


----------



## rob (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

seeeehr geil!!!
einfach nur top!!!
wirklich ein gelungenes format!!
so richtig zum abdriften .werden sicher einige nicht verstehen bzw zu lagweilig sein.aber es geht nicht um drills und gutes werfen bzw profis die wissen was sache ist, sondern einfach um interessante menschen die gemeinsam dem hobby fischen fröhnen und dies gemeinsam zelebrieren.
daaaanke:m
freu mich schon auf die anderen gäste!!!
lg rob


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Die erste Folge heute war verschwendete Zeit |uhoh:


----------



## schrauber78 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

marco rima wird morgen bestimmt den vogel abschiessen


----------



## Yoshi (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Meine Güte war das langweilig.......Netter Rentnerfilm mit vieeel unsinnigem Gelaber,  Alpenmusik (stöhn) kaum Angelszenen und nicht waidmännisch gelandeten Fischen(chen). Da hat sich das Wachbleiben wirklich nicht gelohnt.....#c


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Meine Güte war das langweilig...... Da hat sich das Wachbleiben wirklich nicht gelohnt.....#c


 


Ganz Deiner Meinung...da is ja der Schrott von Rosamunde Pilcher nen Aktionfilm gegen


Gruß Mike


----------



## Gardenfly (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ich will Auwa !!!
Nee, im ernst : jetzt weis ich was ich an Fisch&Fun habe.


----------



## Lonny (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Hallo,

Ich fands auch nicht gerade das es der hammer war :-( 
Die Beiden haben doch nur Bullschit gelabert mit angeln hat das nichts zu tuen  
Aber eine Schöne landschafts wars alle achtung 


Daniel


----------



## dtnorway (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> 30min Verschwendete Zeit im meinem Leben.



Was so lange hast Du das ausgehalten?
Ich hatte schon nach 5 min genug. Absoluter Schrott! 
Ein Hoch auf Auwa!:m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

War zu faul mich von Laptop weg zur Fernbedienung zu begeben 
Jetzt weiß ich warum die FERNbedienung heißt 

mfg Flo


----------



## wishmaster (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ich fand die Sendung auch sehr langweilig.
Auwa und sein Koch sind viel viel viel unterhaltsamer. 
Planet Angeln auf Terranova war auch super. Leider läuft das ja nicht mehr.


----------



## rotauge88 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Terra Nova war eigentlich das Beste fand ich. Nur leider kamen am Ende nur noch Wiederholungen.

Ich gebe der Sendung heute abend noch mal eine Chance. Vllt. lag es ja an dem Gast #c


----------



## Pikepauly (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ich bin heute abend wieder dabei.
Bin sehr angetan von dem Format, auch wenn das natürlich eigentlich keine Angelsendung ist.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## H2Ofreund (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ich hatte den Beitrag gestern verpasst aber ich werde heute mal reinschauen. Gebe der Sendung auch eine Chance, mal schauen ob ich es bis zum Schluß durchhalte...


----------



## tomry1 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

schnaaaarch...
Die Witze in der gestriegen Sendung waren.. mhmm.. nunja für "Nordische" Verhältnisse zu unwitzig.
Mag sein das die Schweizer darüber lachen ;-)

Schöne Landschaft und schöne Forellen waren es aber trotzdem.


----------



## Bier (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

hab den sender leider garnicht und kann den dank der universalfernbedienugn auch nicht programmieren, klasse!

hm, is das auch irgendwo im netz hochjgeladen bzw. ists einem von euch möglich mal ne sendung hochzuladen?

war gestern eigendlich die erste folge? heut komtm ja wieder eine. also ejden tach ne neue..?


----------



## LUKA$ (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

ohh mein gott beim 2´ten witz hab ich auf Sportschau umgeschaltet nenene dann lieber doch ne Niederlage von Dortmund angucken ist unterhaltsamer


----------



## schrauber78 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

geil! ich könnt mich jetzt schoon wieder wechhau'n... 2 aus dem schurkenstaat (frei nach stermann und grissemann) die hecht fangen wollen...


----------



## MPluto (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> geil! ich könnt mich jetzt schoon wieder wechhau'n... 2 aus dem schurkenstaat (frei nach stermann und grissemann) die hecht fangen wollen...


 
Mir gehts ähnlich. Ich frag mich nur, wer geht im Mantel angeln|kopfkrat


----------



## schrauber78 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



MPluto schrieb:


> Mir gehts ähnlich. Ich frag mich nur, wer geht im Mantel angeln|kopfkrat


die schweizer


----------



## aqauwatch (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

selten so nen müll gesehen...
da könnte man mit fast jedem von uns, wesentlich informativere und interessantere beiträge drehen...


----------



## MPluto (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

#qDie töten Fische auch mit dem Gepäckträger#q


----------



## schrauber78 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

ich glaub, die beiden haben Duftsäckli geraucht...


----------



## MPluto (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Dem Sender muß es schon beschi... gehen. Wenn man sowas Sendet. Da lachen selbst die Fische.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri  |peinlich


----------



## DerMayor (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Gefällt mir nicht


----------



## MPluto (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Jetzt versenkt er auch noch seine Rute. Die habens auch nicht anders verdient.#d#d#d|sagnix


----------



## Hai2 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Was macht man beim Biss?? Richtig, man schmeißt die Rute hinterher...^^


----------



## maesox (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Einfach nur balla,diese Sendung!!! Da ist das "Dauerkamin Bild" lustiger !!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



aqauwatch schrieb:


> selten so nen müll gesehen...
> da könnte man mit fast jedem von uns, wesentlich informativere und interessantere beiträge drehen...


Bist du dir sicher, daß dieses Sendeformat informativ und interessant sein will?


----------



## MPluto (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> herrlich zwei absolute volldödel im angeln wollen den hecht bezwingen und pizza mitn aufm see bestellen... lange nicht mehr über ne halbe stunde ununterbrochen solch ein schmunzeln im gesicht gehabt, einfach herrlich:q
> wenn jede folge so ist, dann wird das bei mir kultstatus erlangen


 

Ich glaube das mit dem Schmunzeln geht wohl allen so.
Aber die nächste Sendung muß wohl ohne mich auskommen|wavey:
das werd ich mir nicht nochmal antun.


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ich habe mir diese "Sendung" übrigens auch (teilweise) angesehen....

Au weia....#d


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Was für Mist,ich dachte die 2 Sendung kann nur besser werden aber da täuschte ich mich ,ist einfach zum :v

so was hat nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun #d


----------



## hecq (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

einfach nur langweilig :v


----------



## duck_68 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Selten eine so sinnbefreite Sendung gesehen - Gott-sei-Dank bin ich darüber irgendwann eingeschlafen...... Mein Hirn hat anscheinend auf Notprogramm umgestellt


----------



## Bier (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Was kann man dazu grossartig sagen? Bekloppt? Sicherlich, irgendwo ist das Konzept ja interessant - 2 Männer die in die Wildniss ziehen um Fische zu fangen und dabei ne Runde quatschen! Wenn dann aber doch bitte ernsthafter.

Aber, da bekommt man ja Angst wenn man den 2en zuguckt! N Wunder das die nich untergegangen sind bzw. sich den Haken in die Backe gehaun haben!


----------



## archi69 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Hey...Entschleunigung! Genau!

Ich finds genial. Da ziehen die Beiden los, mit Mantel, winzigen Teleruten und ohne Peilung! :q:q:q

Ich hab's nur genossen, einfach mal ne halbe Stunde dasitzen, nichts denken und abdriften...eine sehr schöne Perspektive auf das "letzte große Abenteuer des Mannes"...

#h
archi


----------



## rob (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



archi69 schrieb:


> Hey...Entschleunigung! Genau!
> 
> Ich finds genial. Da ziehen die Beiden los, mit Mantel, winzigen Teleruten und ohne Peilung! :q:q:q
> 
> ...




ich seh das genau so!
fand es auch wieder super den beiden bei ihrem untun zu zusehen
bin fast mit einem grinsen über die 2 eingeschlafen, so schön war es:q


----------



## Franky (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Moin...
Mir hat das irgendwie nicht sonderlich gefallen. Könnte, wenn man ernsthaft wollte, ein wenig mehr drauß machen... Vorausetzung dafür wäre allerdings, dass Klamauk an zweiter Stelle käme. Ich brauch es nicht noch einmal.

Das einzige, was ich hingegen richtig bedenklich finde, ist der Umgang mit und auf dem Boot.... #d


----------



## Addi123 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

:q:qwar das geil!Was die wohl vorhatten...wollten die hechte fangen oder nur unter den Bäumen durchfahren und die Angel ins Wasser schmeißen?:qAlso ich find die Sendung gar nicht mal so schlecht die schwallen zwar nur sch**** aber egal:m


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ich meine aber auch soooo langweilig:v, vor allem wie dumm die beim angeln sind, ist es für mich eher eine Comedysendung als eine Angelsendung#d
Wie gesagt der Umgang mit dem Boot und überhaupt vom Angeln scheinen die beiden auch noch nichts gehört zu haben:q

Vielleicht sollten die erstmal einen Kurs belegen bei dem man lernt, wie man überhaupt ein paar Grundkenntnisse lernt beim Angeln und Boot fahren.#d


----------



## tomry1 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Hehe ^^
Das Harpunieren üben wir noch mal ..
Mal ganz im ernst..
Die Schaden doch nur der Natur mit dem blödsinn den die da veranstalten.
Jeder abgeknickte Ast und versenkte Köder zu schade.


----------



## DerMayor (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Die müssen froh sein das nicht wirklich durch Zufall ein Fisch gebissen hat. Jeder kleine Hecht knapp über dem Schonmaß hätte diese Kinder-Einsteiger-Set_Ruten zerlegt!


----------



## Mendener (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Franky schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich hingegen richtig bedenklich finde, ist der Umgang mit und auf dem Boot.... #d



Und ich bin froh das die keinen Fisch gefangen haben!!! Oder doch??? Ach ne, das war ja ne Pizza #q


----------



## LUKA$ (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Omg was denken wohl die nicht Angler über uns wenn die sowas sehen #d#d|evil:....


----------



## charly151 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Mendener schrieb:


> Und ich bin froh das die keinen Fisch gefangen haben!!! Oder doch??? Ach ne, das war ja ne Pizza #q


 
Da siehste mal, 3-Sat kriegt nich mal einen satt:q:q.

Gruß Charly


----------



## roland rautenberg (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Schade das unser schöner Sport oder Hobby wie auch immer ,durch solche IDIOTEN  verulkt wird .Tja wenn die Einschaltquten zurück gehen ,versucht man es mit allen Mitteln.
SCHWACHSINN PUR!
Mensch Rima bleib lieber auf der Bühne und selbst da kann Ich NICHT über Dich lachen!!!!!!!!


----------



## P2lacsaP (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

vielleicht liest er das ja 
:vik:


----------



## wishmaster (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Interessant wäre eine Abstimmung darüber wer die Sendung gut fand und wer nicht. Ich glaube die Mehrheit fand die Sendung eher schlecht. Würd mich interessieren ob ich recht habe.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Heute Abend soll Wolfgang Niedecken mit angeln.Der war früher mal mein Nachbar und
ich hab ihn häufig in den von mir besuchten Kneipen gesehen und auch das eine oder andere mal ein Schwätzchen gehalten.Ist ein ganz netter Typ,aber angeln kann ich mir bei ihm nicht vorstellen.Ich hoffe mal darauf,dass es etwas niveauvoller wird,als die Nummer von gestern mit diesem verhinderten Komiker.

Taxidermist


----------



## dtnorway (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Egal wer da siene Angel ins Wasser hält. Mir stellt sich da auch die Frage ob denn irgend jemand von den Pappnasen überhaupt ne Lizens besitzt?#cNun habe ich den Schwachsinn von Gestern nicht gesehen, aber im 1. Teil war das glaube ich in der Schweiz. Gilt da Jedermannsrecht beim Angeln? Wenn nicht ist das ja Schwarzangelei!:q Na und das auch noch Öffentlich!
Ich bin schockiert!!!!!#q#d
Sehr Vorbildlich wäre das!!!!|uhoh:


----------



## maesox (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Gestern war das erste und sogleich letzte Mal,an dem ich mir diesen Mumpitz gegeben hab!!!#d#d#d


Wenn bald mal Leute am Ufer stehen und die Bootsangler auslachen,weiß ich was sie angeschaut haben!!!#d

Gruß
Matze


----------



## rob (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

eine sendung die definitiv polarisiert:q


aber ich kann die gelangweilten schon verstehen.

es ist aber mal auch keine angelsendung, sondern eher ein late night talk der day light am wasser mit angeln in der hand aufgenommen wurde zum zuhören und driften.
der verlauf bzw gesprächsinhalt der sendung ist sicher sehr vom gast abhängig.


werd heute natürlich wieder schauen
lg rob


----------



## maesox (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ich meine "Landschaftlich" wars ja toll!!!!!!!!! )


Gruß
Matze


----------



## Lonny (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

hallo,

Wie war das:  hecht nimt Fisch Quer :q:q:q:q

Die Sendung von gestern war ja zum lachen Gut :q




Daniel


----------



## P2lacsaP (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

ich glaube, dass die sendung heute gänzlich ohne fischen ablaufen wird...
schaaaaaaade #c|rolleyes
die beiden reden und reden und sitzen dabei nur auf nem ollen schiffchen...


----------



## Taxidermist (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Also W.Niedeckens philosophische Betrachtungen zum Angeln und zur Jagd waren wohl
schlichtweg zum kotzen.Ein Vegetarier und Frauenversteher halt!
Das einzige was mir gefiel war: "Der Katholizismus ist der Glam-Rock der Religionen"

Taxidermist


----------



## P2lacsaP (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

der untertitel war aber auch net schlecht


----------



## Taxidermist (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ich möchte den sehen,wenn ihm die Sauen den Vorgarten seines Wochenendhauses
in der Eifel umgraben!
Oder auch,wenn ihm die Füchse ihre Bandwurmeier auf die Erdbeeren kacken!
Was er dann wohl von der Jagd hält?

Taxidermist


----------



## maulwurf2401 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Diese Sendung ist mit abstand das schwachsinnigste das ich je gesehen hab. Mit angeln hat das nix zu tun


----------



## Fischpaule (18. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also W.Niedeckens philosophische Betrachtungen zum Angeln und zur Jagd waren wohl
> schlichtweg zum kotzen.Ein Vegetarier und Frauenversteher halt!
> Das einzige was mir gefiel war: "Der Katholizismus ist der Glam-Rock der Religionen"
> 
> Taxidermist





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich möchte den sehen,wenn ihm die Sauen den Vorgarten seines Wochenendhauses
> in der Eifel umgraben!
> Oder auch,wenn ihm die Füchse ihre Bandwurmeier auf die Erdbeeren kacken!
> Was er dann wohl von der Jagd hält?
> ...



mmmmh, da hätte ich mir die Sendung heut wohl doch anschauen sollen, da wäre wohl wenigstens mein Puls mal wieder gestiegen...

#h


----------



## rob (19. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

und ich bin dieses mal wirklich nach 10 minuten eingeschlafen.....


----------



## Doc Plato (19. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

War das eines dieser Fertig-Angel-Sets von Lidl, das er da anfangs mit sich rumgeschleppt hat?
Ich denke das war das 2. und letzte mal das ich mir den Müll angeschaut habe... 
Vom Anglen hat er ja absolut keine Ahnung, ich wage es arg zu bezweifeln das dieser D-Promi jemals sowas wie einen Fischerreilehrgang oder gar eine Prüfung abgelegt hat!#q Kölner waren ja immer schon etwas _tolerant |kopfkrat_
Naja... die Untertitel... im Gespräch irgendwas von 2kg bla bla bla und im Untertitel dann 200kg


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Mit dem Schmalspurkomiker war wirklich grausam.
Wenn der in meinem Boot sitzen würde, wüsste ich was ich mache.


----------



## Doc Plato (19. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ins Wasser springen?


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ihn springen lassen.


----------



## Lonny (19. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Einfach nur zum :v


----------



## Fisch(an)fänger (19. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also W.Niedeckens philosophische Betrachtungen zum Angeln und zur Jagd waren wohl
> schlichtweg zum kotzen.Ein Vegetarier und Frauenversteher halt!
> Das einzige was mir gefiel war: "Der Katholizismus ist der Glam-Rock der Religionen"
> 
> Taxidermist



@Taxidermist
Ich glaube Du bringst da etwas durcheinander. Herr Niedeckens hat ja nicht gegen die Jagd an sich etwas gehabt,  sondern nur das Sein Nachbar sich ne Jagd hält, diese das ganze Jahr von wem auch immer bewirtschaften lässt und dann für eine Woche zum "ballern" anrückt.  
Und ich glaube gegen solch eine Art der Jagd wirst Du hier auch genug Jäger finden.

Gruß
Fischanfänger


----------



## Taxidermist (19. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

@Fisch(an)fänger,Ich kenne diese von ihm angesprochenen Schießer,da ich lange für genau diese Sorte Jäger gearbeitet habe.Es verhält sich mit diesen Leuten,genau wie von ihm geschildert und zwar wird zumeist innerhalb kürzester Zeit,der Abschußplan erfüllt.
Den Rest des Jahres kümmert sich entweder ein örtlicher Jäger mit Begehungsrecht,oder
auch ein Berufsjäger,um die sonstige Bewirtschaftung des Reviers.Das heißt Abschuß von
geringen Stücken und auch Raubwildbejagung,nicht zu vergessen die Fütterung.
Letzteres natürlich nicht nur in der Winterlichen Notzeit für das Wild(wie vom Gesetzgeber angedacht),sondern auch zum Teil mit Kraftfutter,um Trophäen zu züchten!
Diese Reviere in der Eifel,bei denen es sich in der Regel um entsprechend teure Rotwildreviere handelt,sind so extrem überteuert in der Pacht,dass die ortsansässigen Jäger sich diese leider nicht leisten können.
So kommt es also dazu,dass diese von irgendwelchen reichen Großstädtern(meistens aus dem Raum Köln/Düsseldorf oder Frankfurt) gepachtet werden,die schon Aufgrund der Entfernung zu den Revieren,gar nicht zu einer vernünftigen Bewirtschaftung in der Lage sind.
Diese Art und Weise der Jagdausübung ist zu Recht zu verurteilen!
Ich hatte nur bei Herrn Niedecken nicht das Gefühl,dass er da mit seiner Meinung differenziert.Bezeichnend dafür war auch,als er von seiner 11 Jährigen Tochter und
deren Meinung zum Angeln berichtete.Ich gehe mal davon aus,dass ein 11 Jähriges Mädchen in ihrer Meinungsbildung doch von ihren Eltern beeinflusst wird und so eigentlich
wiedergibt was ihr von der Umwelt  b.z.w. Elternhaus  vorgelebt wird.

Taxidermist


----------



## maxs30 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Habe jetzt die ersten beiden Sendungen gesehen. 
Was schlechteres gibt es nicht:v


----------



## Gourmet (19. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

@Taxidermist

Super Beitrag,kann ich nur unterstreichen !!!#6

Petri und Waidmanns Heil

Herbert


----------



## P2lacsaP (19. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

kam das heute?
wenn ja, wie war's?


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Nein heute kam es nicht. Fast noch lustiger als diese im wesentlichen satirische Sendung sind die Kommentare hier. 

Uli


----------



## Fisch(an)fänger (22. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Fisch(an)fänger,Ich kenne diese von ihm angesprochenen Schießer,da ich lange für genau diese Sorte Jäger gearbeitet habe.Es verhält sich mit diesen Leuten,genau wie von ihm geschildert und zwar wird zumeist innerhalb kürzester Zeit,der Abschußplan erfüllt.
> Den Rest des Jahres kümmert sich entweder ein örtlicher Jäger mit Begehungsrecht,oder
> auch ein Berufsjäger,um die sonstige Bewirtschaftung des Reviers.Das heißt Abschuß von
> geringen Stücken und auch Raubwildbejagung,nicht zu vergessen die Fütterung.
> ...



@Taxidermist
Ich kenne mich in der Jadgszene persönlich nicht gut aus. Aber ich glaube noch zu wissen (ist ja nun auch schon ein paar Tage her) das er sagte nichts gegen die "normale" Jagd zu haben sondern nur diese "Wochenendjäger" nicht mag (er drückte sich anders aus).
Anders gesehen ermöglichen diese mit Ihrem Geld anscheinend den ortsansässigen Jäger wenigstens ein wenig Ihrer Leidenschaft zu frönen, also nicht nur negativ belastet.
Danke für die Insiderinfo, hatte ich bisher noch nicht gewusst.

Gruß
Fischanfänger


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Gleich gibt es wieder so eine "aufregende" Angelsendung.Heute mit Moderator Marcel Reif
an einem Golfplatz Weiher.Also wens interessiert geht gleich los!

Taxidermist


----------



## Fischpaule (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ne ne, das ist mir viel zu aufregend...:q:q

#h


----------



## MPluto (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Läuft das immer noch???#d#d#d


----------



## Khaane (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Gleich gibt es wieder so eine "aufregende" Angelsendung.Heute mit Moderator Marcel Reif
> an einem Golfplatz Weiher.Also wens interessiert geht gleich los!
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Danke für den Link, schau mir das gerade an..............LOL - Das Geklappere im Hintergrund soll wohl Spannung erzeugen. |supergri
(sie haben sich zum Biwakplatz durchgeschlagen - ganz spannend)


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Als ob die da im Zelt pennen.gleich gibt es einen Schnitt und dann ab ins Golfhotel!

Taxidermist


----------



## flori66 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



> "wie ein brünftiger Borkenkäfer versucht sich der Regen durch die nasse Zeltwand zu nagen"




Das sagt doch schon alles...


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



flori66 schrieb:


> Das sagt doch schon alles...


 
Brünftige Borkenkäfer....#c

Ich hab´s nicht gesehen. Was für´n Porno drehen die da....|kopfkrat

Spielt Kuno der Karpfen wieder an seinem Laichhaken....


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Brassenwürger,ist live,soll heißen läuft gerade.

taxidermist


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ich sehe es gerade....|bigeyes

Was für´n Müll....meine Fresse....#d


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Das Gerät ist genau so schrott wie die daran hängenden Angler....#d


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Die haben wohl kein Geld mehr gehabt um die Rollen richtig voll Schnur zu machen.
Aber gut war:"Hast du noch Sex oder spielst du schon Golf"

Taxidermist


----------



## Roland S. (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Morgen soll DJ Bobo mit dabei sein,hoffe Sie nehmen Ihn als Köder :q


----------



## Fxxziexxr (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Hi Männers,

ich habe von den bisherigen Folgen leider nur die letzten
5 Minuten der heutigen Folge sehen können.

Hat jemand ´ne Idee, wo ich die Folge mit Marco Rima
finde ? Hab schon im Netz gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden.
Ich bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis.

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Eine absolute Schande für einen Sender wie 3sat! Was denken die sich eigentlich? Wenn ein Außenstehender diese Sendung sieht, muss er doch denken, sämtliche Angler wären Hirnamputierte und BSE - Kranke! Völliger Stuß und absoluter Medienmüll hoch drei!
Nicht sehenswert und ein Grund, abzuschalten! 
Einfach nur absoluter Mist!#d


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ich sehe das nicht so eng und glaube auch Nichtangler merken,dass es sich nur um Effekthascherei handelt und keinesfalls mit Anglerischer Realität zu tun hat.
Und die,die das nicht schnallen gucken sowieso RTL 2!

Taxidermist


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nicht so eng und glaube auch Nichtangler merken,dass es sich nur um Effekthascherei handelt und keinesfalls mit Anglerischer Realität zu tun hat.
> Und die,die das nicht schnallen gucken sowieso RTL 2!
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Ich gucke sowieso so gut wie gar nicht. Ich habe zwar einen Fernseher (15 Jahre alt) aber der ist höchstens 3 Stunden im Monat an. Ich sehe mir nur Nachrichten an, der Rest ist Abfall! Hat sich wieder mal bewahrheitet! Sollte meine Glotze mal den Geist aufgeben, werde ich mir keine Neue kaufen, lohnt sich nicht!
Einen Fernseher brauche ich eigentlich nicht....#d

Stromverschwendung!


----------



## Fxxziexxr (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nicht so eng und glaube auch Nichtangler merken,dass es sich nur um Effekthascherei handelt und keinesfalls mit Anglerischer Realität zu tun hat.
> Und die,die das nicht schnallen gucken sowieso RTL 2!
> 
> Taxidermist



So in die Richtung habe ich auch gedacht, als ich die 
Beiträge in diesem Tröt durchgelesen habe. Irgendwie
beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass sich manch Angler anscheinend selbst wiedererkannt hat. Seien wir doch ehrlich, welcher Angler hat in seinem bisherigen Dasein am Angelgewässer nicht schon wahre Symphonien an dämlich-lustigem Gequassel vom Stapel gelassen, oder ?

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Gute Einstellung,ich schaue leider zu viel,aber es gibt da vereinzelt zwischen dem ganzen
Schrott auch ein paar recht sehenswerte Dokus,oder auch Filme.Aber fast nur auf den
Öffentlich Rechtlichen,bei den Komerzkanälen kann einem wirklich schlecht werden!
Da geht eigentlich nur Spiegel TV, NZZ und ähnliches.
Aber mein Fernsehkonsum und Internetaktivität wird spätestens ab 15.5 deutlich abnehmen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> .
> Aber mein Fernsehkonsum und Internetaktivität wird spätestens ab 15.5 deutlich abnehmen.
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Wieso, was ist da los?


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Endlich Ende der Raubfischschonzeit!!!!

Taxidermist


----------



## norwegenkiller (24. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Jah aber angeln darfst du erst ab dem 16. o5 |supergri Also kannst du den letzten abend noch einmal ordentlich am Tv und am Pc verbringen xD


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Da läuft ja gerade wieder so´n Schrott....:c


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Das war ja mal wieder übelster Mist! Völliger Blödsinn! So eine schrottoide Sendung, an hirnverbranntheit kaum zu überbieten....


----------



## Willhelm Klink (24. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Da hast du recht,zumal ich jetzt nicht wirklich den Sinn verstanden habe,was will ich mit Golderzgruben in Afrika oder sonst wo in einer Angelsendung.
naja macht ja nichts trotzdem danke für den Tipp,die anderen 5 Teile werd ich mir aber nicht anschauen,allen einen schönen abend !


----------



## Thunder (24. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Und ich dachte es kann nicht schlimmer werden, und es wurde noch VIEL SCHLIMMER  

mfg

Thunder

Eine Sendung mehr die, die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Wieder mal großartig...

diese Nummer mit den Delfinen, zum schießen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann der erste merkt, dass das eine satirische Sendung ist und kein Angelabenteuerfilm.

Dieser Thread hier ist einsame Spitze.


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wann der erste merkt, dass das eine satirische Sendung ist und kein Angelabenteuerfilm.


 
Satirisch? Das ist Kasperletheater für Volldeppen! Wer würde gern mal den Hein Blöd spielen - bitte da bewerben!


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ja genau, Naturtrash vom feinsten, Tarantino und Brecht lassen grüßen, ich sehe das genauso wie du, einfach ein cineastisches Leckerli wie der Schweizer sagt, schade das es immer so kurz ist...


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ja genau, Naturtrash vom feinsten, Tarantino und Brecht lassen grüßen, ich sehe das genauso wie du, einfach ein cineastisches Leckerli wie der Schweizer sagt, schade das es immer so kurz ist...


 
Naturtrash?

Ich denke, man muss komplett bescheuert sein, um da mit zu halten! Außerdem bin ich dermaßen besoffen, ich glaube, ich mache jetzt mal heia...


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Schlaf schön Kleiner, träum von unserer Bellyhechttour, ich habe es nicht vergessen...


----------



## Brummel (25. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Hi und guten Morgen #h,

hab's mir gerade mal angesehen, naja, so aufregend war's ja nu wirklich nich . Wer das mit 'ner "Angel-Doku" verwechselt.....|rolleyes, aber heute abend werd ich mal wieder kurz hinzappen, mal sehen wie sich Wetterfrosch Kachelmann anstellt .

@---TollerHecht---,

falls Du frühere Sendungen sehen willst:
das geht http://www.3sat.de/ hier, und dann unter "Service -> Mediathek" .

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Jaws (25. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> man kann mal abschalten und bissel schmunzeln :m


 

bei der sch.. musik !!!!  kann man noch nicht mal abschalten !!!

ich sah gestern die letzten 15min
GOTT SEI DANK waren es nur 15min!!!
Fazit:
sch... kommentare
sch... musik
sch... bericht
reine zeitverschwendung !!! und noch nicht mal zum schmunzeln
geeignet!!!!!


----------



## buk (26. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Das Format hat nie den Anspruch erhoben eine Sendung von oder für Angler zu sein.


David Lynch meets Monty Python.


Zwei Typen treffen sich, laufen zu seltsamer Musik durch seltsamere Bilder und quatschen seltsames Zeug.


Ob die zwei Typen Minigolfen, Dudelsack spielen oder sich die Nüsse kraulen ist für die Sendung völlig egal.
Vermutlich sind sie Fischen gegangen um die skurrilst möglichen Situationen für kleines Geld zu bekommen. 


Woher kommt der Glaube sobald eine Rute und Wasser im Spiel ist, muss ein Heer von Anglern optimal dargestellt werden. Die Sendung wollte es nicht und hat es nicht. Punkt fertig aus.


gruss


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> manche verstehen es halt einfach nicht!


 

Muss ja auch nicht. Aber die Reaktionen über die Sendung sind wirklich befremdlich. Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, warum einige sich das immer wieder antun, wenn sie es denn so schrecklich finden.

Uli


----------



## buk (29. April 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Ich hab nicht die Absicht die Sendung schön zu reden.


Aber das ein oder andere möchte ich noch loswerden.


Ein „Fisch für 2“ ist nichts für oder von Angler, die Art der Aufmachung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig,
aber handwerklich völlig in Ordnung....je nach Couleur unterhaltsam.


Wo bitte gibt es im deutschen Fernsehen eine Angelsendung, die einen hohen Info-Anteil, waidgerecht produziert und noch unterhaltsam gestaltest ist?


Matt Hayes auf Dmax gestehe ich es noch zu, ansonsten ist aber ziemlich Ebbe.


Auwa ist unterhaltsam, aber nach der 2-3ten Folge wiederholt er sich.
Und bei Rex verhält es sich genauso plus die Diskussion über die waidgerechte Behandlung.


Unter dem Strich bleibt:
Es ist keine Sendung die dem Angler weiterhilft...und höchstwahrscheinlich nicht schadet. 


gruss


----------



## GiantKiller (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

grad angelt einer auf sat1 in florida.


----------



## Jaws (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

kleiner nachtrag zum thema "fisch für 2":

@tollerhecht
@sundvogel

"manche verstehen es halt einfach nicht".... WAS denn bitteschön?
ich finde die sendung war schrott, mist und einfach nur schlecht. ihr fandet die sendung 
unterhaltsam, nett und zum schmunzeln....
IST doch OK, ich hab mir 15 min angeschaut und es waren die ersten und letzten! 
auch ihr solltet die freie meinungsäußerung einfach mal akzeptieren, denn weder ich noch andere haben versucht euch zu erklären das es eine "angeldoku" ist!
ein kommentar "ich finde die sendung gut und unterhaltsam" hätte an dieser stelle
vollkommen ausgereicht.

Also einfach mal den oberlehrer abstellen! Das ist ein phänomen das hier immer wieder auftritt!


----------



## ~ hunter ~ (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



Jaws schrieb:


> ich finde die sendung war schrott, mist und einfach nur schlecht.



ich schliesse mich an. fand das auch langweilig und öde.
da haben mir die sendungen auf terranova besser gefallen. das war teilweise wenigstens noch informativ... #6


----------



## mariophh (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

Zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, aber kenn jemand die 6 Folgen "Passion for Angling"???
Wirklich der Hammer... Brilliante Naturaufnahmen, schöne musikalische Untermalung, 2 absolute Angelfreaks und das ganze dann noch verpackt in hübsche Geschichten mit einer ordentlichen Prise Komik. Fantastische Fische und teils sehr außergewöhliche Maßnahmen (wie z.B. eine Vogelscheuche nach dem eigenen Abbild bauen und im Wasser platzieren, damit die Fische sich an den Anblick gewöhnen, in Bäume klettern uvm.) gibt es auch zu sehen... Also wer sich auch gern mal auf dem Fernsehsessel mit dem Thema beschäftigt , sollte sich die unbedingt ansehen... ist übrigens auch für nicht Angler interessant. Ein Bekannter von mir hat da mal ein paar Minuten reingeschaut und wollte sich daraufhin gleich die komplette Reihe besorgen, obwohl er noch nie in seinem Leben ne Rute in der Hand hatte...und meine Nachbarin war auch ganz begeistert 


Grüße


----------



## ~ hunter ~ (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> dass format der sendung nicht verstanden zu haben



worum es in den sendungen ging ist bestimmt verstanden worden. von mir auf jeden fall. das problem ist, dass die sendungen gar kein format hatten... #d

ich finde es sehr schade dass die öffentlich-rechtlichen dafür die kohle zum fenster rausschmeissen... :v

und mit den sendungen auf terranova habe ich das nur wegen dem informationsgehalt verglichen... :q


----------



## Jaws (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heute auf 3sat*

... dann laßt uns das ding wieder schließen ... !!!!


----------

